# Whiptail cat with fungus!



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

Ok, so I just got this whiptail suckermouth cat from my lfs. I'm not sure if she had it when i got her or just a day or two after, but I'm pretty sure she has body fungus. It looks like fuzzy mold. I talked to SueM and treated it at half strength. She is in a tank with my comps and calvus. Since I'm at school I only have the one tank so I can't quarantine it. So I did a water change took the carbon out and put the fungus stuff in. I am also using Garlic Guard on their food like SueM said to do. I was just wondering if anyone has any other input on what to do, and I couldn't remember whether or not I'm supposed to do daily water changes??? Thanks.

Zack

P.S. Pics of her are posted in the photo area


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

fishermanzack said:


> I talked to SueM and treated it at half strength. She is in a tank with my comps and calvus.



Haha, I just reread this and it sounded like I was saying sue was in the tank. I mean my female whiptail cat.


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

Ok, I took some pictures of it so maybe people can help me out and let me know if its not fungus or what not, I don't want to be treating it for the wrong thing!


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Yep, you definitely have a problem. Sorry I haven't been in IM for a while. WE are stuck in Cooperstown NY, and with all the snow we cant get home 
Anyway, yes do daily water changes, and a soft vacuum. You want to get the fungus out as it comes off the fish. Keep up at half strength unless it looks like its getting worse.


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm pretty sure its getting worse, so I think I might up the dosage...


----------

